# Dual --> Dezimal und zurück



## Jamonit (12. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm in der Schule geschrieben, mit dem man Dezimal in Dualzahlen umwandeln kann. Jetzt würde ich das auch gerne andersrum rechnen. Ich habe bei Google eine Funktion gefunden, die nennt sich BIntoDEC. Leider komme ich da mit meinen Fähigkeiten noch nicht heran. wir haben das Thema gerade erst angefangen.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand bei der "Rückwärtsrechnung" helfen könnte. Angeblich sollen es auch nur zwei Zeilen sein.

Hier mein Quellcode:

Private Sub Cmd_Dez_Dual_Click()
Dim Eingabe As Integer
Dim Ergebnis As Single
Dim Rest(10) As Integer
Dim i As Integer

Eingabe = InputBox(Zahl)
Ergenis = 1
i = 1
Do Until Ergebnis < 0
    Ergebnis = Eingabe / 2
    Ergebnis = Int(Ergebnis)
    Rest(i) = Eingabe Mod 2
    Ergebnis = Ergebnis - Rest(i)
    Eingabe = Ergebnis
    i = i + 1
Loop
MsgBox Rest(8) & Rest(7) & Rest(6) & Rest(5) & Rest(4) & Rest(3) & Rest(2) & Rest(1)
End Sub


----------



## Daniel Toplak (13. Februar 2003)

So ich hab dir mal ein kleines Beispiel zum umrechnen von Dezimal in Dual und von Dual und Dezimal gemacht.
Mit drin ist ach Fehlerbehandlung und viele Kommentare.
Mit wenigen Handgriffen, kann man das Programm auch noch flexibler machen, um in sämtliche Zahlensysteme mit der Basis von 2-10 umzurechnen, kannst dir ja mal was dazu überlegen.

Gruss Homer


----------

